# Naruto Shippuden gifs



## Knight of Fate (Jan 10, 2007)

150x150 Avatars:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Sigs:

*Spoiler*: __ 











^_^


----------



## Yuki (Inactive) (Jan 10, 2007)

The first sig is the best 10/10 theyre really good. btw what is the kyuubi holding?


----------



## Haruko (Jan 10, 2007)

The only thing on the first one I didn't get was that after Sakura it goes straight to Naruto's Kyuubeye. here is probably a reason, but can someone explain.


----------



## pedobearr (Jan 10, 2007)

Did you make them?


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 10, 2007)

cant wait for the show the gifs look a little choppy tho.


----------



## Dave (Jan 10, 2007)

and small....but good!!!


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Jan 10, 2007)

awesome job, I really like the first sig


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jan 11, 2007)

UchihaNaruto! said:


> Did you make them?


Yeah, why? 



Gurbik said:


> cant wait for the show the gifs look a little choppy tho.


Wait for it to load, it ain't choppy on my comp o.o



Axel said:


> and small....but good!!!


If it was bigger, the file size would be too big >.>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2007)

What's a Shippuden?

Anyway, nice gifs.


----------



## Atmosphere (Jan 11, 2007)

those are good


----------



## Iria (Jan 11, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's a Shippuden?



*cries into hands*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes, I'm ignorant.


----------



## Iria (Jan 11, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, I'm ignorant.



But I showed you the 19 second teaser  

oh and gifs are cool Ral Grado!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2007)

I still don't know what Shippuden means though!


----------



## Iria (Jan 11, 2007)

apparently it translates vaguely to Hurricane Chronicles. 

which is a reference to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Naruto's element being wind


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2007)

You know everything, it's so unfair.


----------



## Cax (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice work there.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 21, 2007)

i like the sigs, but can you make one that has the whole short-version
of the trailer in it?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 21, 2007)

love the sasuke avy, should add rounded border.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 21, 2007)

Too bad ur bandwidth have been exceed =/


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2007)

I cant see them


----------



## Apackof9001Ninjas (Feb 17, 2007)

Is it possible can you make a Gif where it shows the two akatsuki 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Deidara and Sasori


 being spotted by the sand ninja (with the dramatic music) ? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hikaru38 (Mar 15, 2007)

these are some shippuden gifs i fond


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 15, 2007)

Ooo can i use one theyre like AWSOME!!! PLS.  The second one i think shouldve had a border well iof it does i cant see it

Edit: talking to knight of fate


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 15, 2007)

Great choices on those scenes. 
I downloaded a couple just to make sure, so I can confirm it, those gifs are a tad bit *chop*palicious. 
I suggest you work a little more with your frame cuts and time delays.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Mar 16, 2007)

I like, thank you :]


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 17, 2007)

nice sigs there, can i use em?


----------

